
Ask HN: What do you do with business cards? - estilos
Every so often I get a drive to file away all the business cards I&#x27;ve collected in drawers around the house, but I rarely use most of them. Do you file the important ones, or none, or all, and digitally or physically?
======
kiki_jiki
Put them in a box and forget about them.

